# food safe finish



## wooleywoodsmith (Mar 14, 2009)

How and when to give my bowls a food safe finish?

so Im sure if I were to go back and read through all the forum questions and answers I will find the answer to my question…..any suggestions to a high gloss finish with out using laquer, varnish or shallac?

currently my finishes on my bowls I have only used minwax paste wax which I know is a patrolium (sp?) based and I just don't feel comfortable putting lettuce and tomatoes with it.

For the bowl that I am currently working on I want to tell the giftee that they can use it as a salad bowl. so my
thoughts are to hit it first with tung oil (I want it to darken a bit) and then finish with multiple coats of bees wax buffing between coats. any thoughts??? right now June 4th at 8am I am right in the middle of my 180 grit sand and moving slow. At what point do you apply oils? after complete sanding? (Ive been going to 800grit lately because I have the paper)

Thank you ,Wooley


----------



## premieretreeservices (Feb 9, 2012)

That sounds good. Tung oil and beeswax are both food safe, and, as far as food safe finishes go, are some of your best options. I would apply a number of coats of tung oil because it is somewhat difficult to apply and needs the extra coats to work correctly. Also, a quick tip, mixing oil with your beeswax, which normally comes off somewhat easily when washed, will make it more water resistant. Good luck!


----------



## rdjack21 (May 21, 2010)

While looking for an answer what is food safe I found this article which you may find interesting:
http://www.woodturnerruss.com/FSOriginal3a.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Many finishes are food safe the only thing in most finishes that could be a problem are the solvents,but once dry they are safe . Wax does not offer much protection but it is better than no finish at all . If you want a dedicated salad bowl finish General finishes sells a salad bowl finish .


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have had good luck with General Salad Bowl finish


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

What Jim said above is correct. bob


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

What Jim said.


----------



## wooleywoodsmith (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks Jim and everyone else. I guess I know what I am gonna be doing now. again thanks, wooley(michael)


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Walnut oil is food safe too.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I used general's salad bowl finish from woodworker's supply for these bowls.
It is pricey but worth it to me. It penetrates the wood very well too. For the bowl in pic 5 of the above link I just kept giving it coat after coat on the inside without letting it dry and within about 10 minutes it had penetrated all the way through to the outside of the bowl.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Poly is food safe, but you don't want to use it on anything that's going to be scraped or cut on. I'd just use it for outside protection actually on things that need to be served on.

So, I'd use the salad bowl finish suggested by SASmith or maybe a butcher block oil depending on how you plan on using the bowls and/or other items.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I use food grade mineral oil on cutting board & condiment bowls. However, while producing a beautiful protective finish that enhances the wood's grain pattern, it doesn't produce the high gloss you are looking for, Wooleywoodsmith. Also, it needs to be periodically re-applied by the end-user.

As to when to apply, I only do so after I'm finished sanding.


----------

